# New Little Chicken



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

Iv never owned a chicken before but me and my OH went on a farm visit today and they were selling 6week old babies such cuties ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

his beak looking all oddd....


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> his beak looking all oddd....



Its a shadow. Its a rubbish pic of him/her.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

DebbieLuke said:


> Its a shadow. Its a rubbish pic of him/her.


a ha!!!


very ickle.

Do they not need company, or are chickens fairly solitary?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

he doesn't look well at all!! were are you keeping him?? have you got a coop and chickens like to be a group! they need chicken friends


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> he doesn't look well at all!! were are you keeping him?? have you got a coop and chickens like to be a group! they need chicken friends


Agreed his feathers are all disheveled and he shouldn't be standing like that. Chickens also do not like to live on their own.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

It amazes me that you have gone out and bought a baby chicken at 6weeks which will need to be kept warm at night still under heat lamp and NOT BE KEPT ON IT'S OWN! No wonder it looks off colour, It needs heating, the correct food and at 6 wk should still be on chick crumb, 8 to 10 wk then growers pellets.
It also looks to be a boy aswell. God they saw you coming. Some odviously uncaring 'backyard' breeder who didn't care that they were selling one on it's own. I was conned by someone last year who bought a cockeral chick off me after saying they had eggs in the incubator and so would not be alone for long and would give him time to bond. 
But looks like your OH was sold one and not told it was amle or that they need company.
Are you legally allowed chickens? Do you own your own home? Freehold/Leese hold say you can't keep chickens?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor little one doesnt look well at all, can it actually stand up as it looks very weak


----------



## mcrickydiva (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it me or does it's whole head seem to be a rather funny shape? Just doesn't look right...


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

It doesnt look like a chicken ive ever kept... And also, when ever we had a broody hen and let eggs hatch in the past they never looked that... weak?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe ist part silkie, would explain why its a bit like a space alien.

shouldnt be wonky tho, and its beak looks deformed in the pic


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

We used to have silkies, i cant remember any looking that 'strange' 

i hope its alright, and its beak look deformed as mentioned before.

Can i ask where you got this from?


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi.
We brought him/her from 'highfield happy hens' a small animal farm in Etwall. At the moment hes being kepy upstairs he has a heat lamp still as thats how he was kept. We wasnt told his exact age but it said 'we sell 6week old chicks please ask for details' They were all moving around eat ect when at the farm. We had just got him home when this picture was taken. He i pick him up now hes warm again he flutters his wings ect. Hes spending alot of time sleeping. He is still a little bold in places like on his belly. We was thinking he looked so scruffy cause he was still young. Shell i get a better picture of him and see if you guys still think he looks right. We have given him the food they were feeding him. Im not 100% sure what it is as it just says chicken feed on it. Out of all the ones they had at this size there was only him and one other (black one) that was for sale we was told the others were rare breed and thats why there not for sale. Im starting to worry about the little one now. Iv never owned chickens before. We are aloud to keep chickens where we live our neighbour has a few adult ones. Forgot to mention we was told they can live on there own. Was this also wrong information =/


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

Some more pics of the little one...


----------



## jinglejoys (May 5, 2010)

From the first picture I wondered if it was a Japanese or Frizzle but I'm not sure now.I agree it looks like a cockeral best of luck trying to rear one thats born this late in the year.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It definately should not ne kept singly, as chickens are flock animals & need the social interaction of other chickens. I would be complaining to the place you bought him from!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

from that first pic i wouldsay it was a very weak chick and would be suprised if he lives past a few days


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

Poor chicken doesn't look to grand at all! Can you ask the people next door to have a look at the baby and see what they say? Seeing as they keep chickens themselves. good luck!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hope you prove me wrong, but he doesn't look particularly good to me and I'm not as expert with chickens as BossHogg, Pimps or Shell.


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm not an expert on chickens but he doesn't look right and they should be kept in a group not on their own


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I would seriously be getting on to them! 1 on it's own!!! Rubbish! They are flock birds! They NEED company!

I think that the stress of the move and being alone and just not being well, has brought on Mycoplasma infection. He will have already have had this, which will have laid dormant, but under stress it will develop rapidly. Watch out about next doors birds as it will be transfered so I suggest if next door is going to have a look, they wear clothes they don't mind washing on a boil wash and that they scrub hands etc and use anti bacterial/anti viral hand cleaner aswell.
I would, if this is a pet you want to keep, get him to a vet soon as possible, like in the morning. Myco can not be treated and will always stay in the animals system. If it was lucky to survive, then any stress in the future would bring it on. 

Even tho they need company, right now I wouldn't get any to you have had clearence from a vet, as any birds you bring in will automatically get it. You will ahve to scrub everything down if he does pass, with bleach and I mean scrub.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Hope you prove me wrong, but he doesn't look particularly good to me and I'm not as expert with chickens as BossHogg, Pimps or Shell.


 
Im no chicken expert but anyone can tell hes a sick little bird


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Im no chicken expert but anyone can tell hes a sick little bird


We all agree hun. It's not well at all. 
Places like that should not be selling to people who know nothing about caring or seeing if a bird is health.
They breed Rare breeds? Well they will be even Rarer the way they are going.

How much did you pay for this cock chick? Baring in mind, most breeders I know will give cock chicks away of cross breeds. They'd be healthy aswell and certainly wouldn't let you come buy ithout knowing if you had everything set up and had researched first.


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

He seems fine this morning. I gave him a pearch to sit on and hes been sat on there chirping away since about 7.30.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

He definatly looks unhappy. I think he looks like a choc orpington like mine :- 









Any guesses as to the sex of Nugget?
Nugget is living on her own as she was the only on to hatch in her clutch, but i have more dur friday. :2thumb:


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

tinks30 said:


> He definatly looks unhappy. I think he looks like a choc orpington like mine :-
> image
> 
> Any guesses as to the sex of Nugget?
> Nugget is living on her own as she was the only on to hatch in her clutch, but i have more dur friday. :2thumb:


He looks more like that lol. Hes cheered up loads hes always on his pearch or trying to cause trouble. We are thinking about going and getting another one today cause he seems a little bored. He loves our company though well mine he hates men lol.


----------



## ClareD (Feb 7, 2010)

No idea of age
No idea of breed
No idea of sex
No idea how of what to feed
No idea as to its requirements
No idea as to its physical condition
No idea as to its social wellbeing

I know.......lets go and get another :2wallbang:

Annoys the hell out of me that people buy chickens on a whim.
Rant over
Sorry


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Clare you have my sympathy. After being on forums like this casually for well over 13 years and seeing threads like this it never ceases to amaze me what people will do on a whim. Or what people find normal/acceptable to talk about on a public forum.

Even after a few dozen people tell you what to do about a situation, give you plenty of acceptable get out clauses the OP still thinks they can fix/sort it out themselves and animals end up dying.


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

My chicken is fine so thank you for saying its going to dye ect ect......Hes eating and is very happy. Also thank you for thinking im a retard : victory:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

DebbieLuke said:


> My chicken is fine so thank you for saying its going to dye ect ect......Hes eating and is very happy. Also thank you for thinking im a retard : victory:


A lonely hen is one of the cruellest things you can inflict. This bird is not and never will be 'very happy'. It will be a silly idea to get another one as there's a 75% chance that one will be a male - who will crow all day and tread a lone poor hen (if one is) to death. And two cocks will be even worse.
You only have a 25% chance of two hens.
Eating has nothing to do with happiness. Battery hens feed fine.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> A lonely hen is one of the cruellest things you can inflict. This bird is not and never will be 'very happy'. It will be a silly idea to get another one as there's a 75% chance that one will be a male - who will crow all day and tread a lone poor hen (if one is) to death. And two cocks will be even worse.
> You only have a 25% chance of two hens.
> Eating has nothing to do with happiness. Battery hens feed fine.


:notworthy:


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> A lonely hen is one of the cruellest things you can inflict. This bird is not and never will be 'very happy'. It will be a silly idea to get another one as there's a 75% chance that one will be a male - who will crow all day and tread a lone poor hen (if one is) to death. And two cocks will be even worse.
> You only have a 25% chance of two hens.
> Eating has nothing to do with happiness. Battery hens feed fine.


I rang the man at the farm this morning and spoke to him as he wasnt there when the chick was sold to us. He said its around 10weeks old and then if i take it down there in about 4weeks he will happily sex it for me and will happily sell me another one which would also be 14weeks old (if female)


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

DebbieLuke said:


> I rang the man at the farm this morning and spoke to him as he wasnt there when the chick was sold to us. He said its around 10weeks old and then if i take it down there in about 4weeks he will happily sex it for me and will happily sell me another one which would also be 14weeks old (if female)


If you're serious about poultry keeping, get a good book and get at least three hens. I personally would take the chick back, as hard as it would be. Chicks need company, at 14 weeks you often can't tell the sex.
Poultry keeping is a brilliant hobby, but done wrong it will cause suffering to you and then hen.
I'm sure everyone can see your intentions weren't cruel, just misguided and selfish, you can just never underestimate how much of a flock animal they are. I recently had a hen dumped on me (without even asking me!) who was brought up alone - by someone who bought a lone chick. She was miserable and timid and had no idea how to be a chicken. Sorting her out was a horrid experience for me and her, but we did it and she's a happy little girl now [starting to] enjoying company with a proper diet and care.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

That chick doesn't look anywhere near 10 weeks old from the pics.

Can you take another pic of him'her in your hand to see the size (ok so we don't know if it's LF or bantam but even so I've a true bantie chick at the moment that's younger than that and still looks bigger and more developed)

What feed do you have?

If you're going to get a companion (and three is the usual recommended minimum flock) I'd wait till you're sure on the sex and then people on here can recommend poultry forums where you can find quality and reasonably priced birds. Please don't go back to this seller. I think they've behaved very badly.

Delighed that the chick has perked up though. It didn't look healthy at all when you got it.


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

I dont know what to do. I feel like i really should return him as you all have adviced bue to him being young ect and not knowing the sex but i also feel very attatched to him everytime i go in the room he will come over to me and get on me ect...Here are some pics of him last night..










Sorry about the pictures being dark.


----------



## ClareD (Feb 7, 2010)

Awww...no way is that wee thing 10 weeks.

Take it back Debbie and get your money back.
I blame them for selling you the poor little thing.
It'll be much better off with a broody mother and more chickens around it.

Then if you are really serious about keeping poultry as a hobby then get in touch with me and I'll see about sending you loads of info and old magazines on different breeds and all that is involved in keeping chickens as pets.
Theres a lot of money initially to outlay to get chickens in the right environment but after that its relatively inexpensive.

You have to get this baby back with other hens ASAP.....PLEASE ?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

That chick does look very young.

Could you take it back with the flock for a few weeks until it is bigger and able to be sexed and then pick it up again along with some other friends when it is older?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

no way is that chic is anywhere near 10 weeks old. even if its a small breed. personally id say its no more than 5-6 weeks. please dont get another from the same place and get someone who knows about chickens (ie NOT the man you bought it from) to look at your little one. i really hope everything works out ok.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Am I the only one who mentally cringed when the OP said she bought it at a farm called "Highfield Happy Hens".

Call me cynical, but I did!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I would not take it back.
All thats gonna happen is it will be re-sold again and that will cause
even more stress etc to the poor lil chick. 
I would find someone who already have chickens to take him/her on if possible.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

It'' be one of these, and they sell from 6 weeks
ARE, PURE & BANTAM BREED CHICKENS FOR SALE
Available from 6 weeks old.

Bantams:
Polands
Barbu-D-Ucle
Yokohama
Columbian Wyandotte

Large Fowl :
Ixworths
Derbyshire Red Caps
Cuckoo Marans
American Game

Also Available:
Guinea Fowl Keats
Muskovy Ducklings

Hatching eggs also available!

For more information please call Derek on 07888323497


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> It'' be one of these, and they sell from 6 weeks
> ARE, PURE & BANTAM BREED CHICKENS FOR SALE
> Available from 6 weeks old.
> 
> ...


When i rang he said hes 80-90% sure its a Yokohama but he cant tell me for sure as he didnt see which one it was.


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

Open Chicken Shed (Highfields Happy Hens) 
Is this the place


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

deerhound said:


> Open Chicken Shed (Highfields Happy Hens)
> Is this the place



Yeah thats the place. The first pic of that page made me feel sick how many there is in there. I didnt see that when i was there otherwise i wouldnt of brought anything from them. I saw the chickens of course but the most id seen was about 50 on a big field and then there was a place you could collect your own eggs.


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

I was expecting a few chickens running around a field when i heard the name.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Keep the baby chick, i also think you got it now you know what mistake you have done. Get yourself a good vet to sex it so you dont go back there again and pick up 2 more chicks now to make yours a well happy hen. and read up much as possible on hens. 
I would KILL my OH for bringing me a hen i would of took it straight back lol!

look at this page
http://www.highfieldshappyhens.co.uk/bm/open-farm-animal-area/the-chick-shed.shtml

the last photo looks awful


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Lover said:


> Keep the baby chick, i also think you got it now you know what mistake you have done. Get yourself a good vet to sex it so you dont go back there again and pick up 2 more chicks now to make yours a well happy hen. and read up much as possible on hens.
> I would KILL my OH for bringing me a hen i would of took it straight back lol!
> 
> look at this page
> ...


Happy Hens my butt:bash:

I think so too!:whip:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, like I've just said, call me cynical but I got an awful mental picture when I read "Highfield Happy Hens" in one of the OP's earlier posts.

Now I've looked at their website and seen how many hens they got crammed into that shed, I know my gut feeling was right.

Happy hens that ain't!!! :bash:


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

Lover said:


> Keep the baby chick, i also think you got it now you know what mistake you have done. Get yourself a good vet to sex it so you dont go back there again and pick up 2 more chicks now to make yours a well happy hen. and read up much as possible on hens.
> I would KILL my OH for bringing me a hen i would of took it straight back lol!
> 
> look at this page
> ...


I just took a look


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Well, like I've just said, call me cynical but I got an awful mental picture when I read "Highfield Happy Hens" in one of the OP's earlier posts.
> 
> Now I've looked at their website and seen how many hens they got crammed into that shed, I know my gut feeling was right.
> 
> Happy hens that ain't!!! :bash:


I didnt see the website before now and now i have i can honastly say they keep all them hens well hidden from the public me and my OH works miles round there and didnt see that many. Th only reason we decided to go and take a look around is cause my niece went with her mum on a school trip adn they really enjoyed it. I seriously cant believe how its turned out.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

None of these places are what they are meant to be:devil:

The happy egg company are under investigation due to the lies and cruelty that has been found on some of their farms:whip:
http://web.orange.co.uk/article/news/sky_news_exposes_egg_firm_s_hen_mistreatment


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I hate to say it, but you're the classic 'impulse' buyer who didn't do their checking up before buying.

It's a shame you didn't decided you wanted to buy the chicken, but came home first to check out all the information you could find out about the farm *before* you then bought the chicken.

Sadly, for a lot of places like this, the sale is all that matters, whether you keep the chicken right when you get home is of no concern to people like that. :sad:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

What breed are the chickens on this page please....

Open Chicken Shed (Highfields Happy Hens)

My 2 big girls are the same as them - one is dark and one is lighter ( we call her Blondie )


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

You don't need a massive group of birds,i have 4 hens and a cock and they get free roam of my garden then go in there coop at night.
When he/she is older get more,its not nice them being alone


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> What breed are the chickens on this page please....
> 
> Open Chicken Shed (Highfields Happy Hens)
> 
> My 2 big girls are the same as them - one is dark and one is lighter ( we call her Blondie )


Just regular egg laying industry hybrids, Warrens or ISA Browns - although they're the same really.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

why dosnt the op find a reputable person to buy two young laying hens from of a similar age?
that way the little one would have company and it wouldnt matter wether the chick is a boy or a girl once it grows up.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> why dosnt the op find a reputable person to buy two young laying hens from of a similar age?
> that way the little one would have company and it wouldnt matter wether the chick is a boy or a girl once it grows up.


It's not always easy to find definite hens at the same age. Plus there's quarantine issues to think of, especially as this bird doesn't look as well as it should.


----------



## krissy86 (Sep 5, 2010)

am i the only person that thinks she did the chick a favour getting it out of that place (as long as she buys it a few friends of course) ? i know i would of wanted to get as many as i could out of there just to give them a better life.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sad thing is though that when you buy an animal to 'rescue' it, you're only perpetuating the problem, because they'll just keep breeding - although I know in this instance they're gonna do it anyway, cos they'll eat what they can't sell! :bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> It's not always easy to find definite hens at the same age. Plus there's quarantine issues to think of, especially as this bird doesn't look as well as it should.


 
not true, laying hens are sex-linked hybrids, the ginger females are kept for laying hens and the white cock birds are gassed as soon as they hatch and are sold frozen as raptor/reptile food.

theres a place near me that will sell you females off heat of a few different hybrid hens.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

It would be great if we could all be ruled by our head and not our hearts, or would it??? Everyone makes an impulse buy at least once, I know i have afew times and yes they were animals, every greenpeace has brought animals out to get their foot in the door. So maybe people should lay off the op for buying the chicken, you have all said your bit about what she should have done. The chicken is alive now and that may only be down to the op and the care they gave it. :no1: op!!!! It` is a really crap it to get another chicken or to put it outside. I would keep it in till spring and if it is male she can deside if to rehome or not. If she keeps it she can build a pen when the ground isn`t so frozen and resurch which chickens to get to keep with the one she has, also getting two chicken to go in with the one the op has would be best and keep them all in seperate cages for 14days to check they don`t have any nasties, then put all 3 in together in the new outside pen! Well done op!:welcome:


----------

